# Estação Meteorológica da Quinta do Conde - PCE fws 20



## Geiras (31 Dez 2012 às 12:17)

Boas pessoal

Acabei de pedir a minha PCE para substituir a Auriol que tem estado no telhado nos últimos 2 anos. Visto que o sensor de temperatura se avariou e a fiabilidade dos dados já não é o que era, decidi então investir agora nesta PCE, ainda que conheça as suas complicações quanto à transmissão de dados. Vou então aguarda-la e depois digo qualquer coisa e posto algumas fotos da instalação!

Boas Festas e um excelente 2013!


----------



## Thomar (31 Dez 2012 às 13:45)

Boas! 

Excelente notícia aqui para mim que estou em Cabanas bem pertinho da Quinta do Conde. 

Faço votos de que depois consigas ter dados online, era mesmo bom! 

Feliz Ano Novo *Geiras* e a todos os membros do fórum!!!


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2012 às 13:46)

Thomar disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Excelente notícia aqui para mim que estou em Cabanas bem pertinho da Quinta do Conde.
> 
> ...



Por enquanto ainda me é impossível debitar os dados online, mas é algo a ponderar no futuro!!

Votos de Boas Festas e um excelente ano de 2013!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2012 às 13:50)

mas com a PCE podes debitar dados online


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2012 às 13:55)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas com a PCE podes debitar dados online



Actualmente por motivos pessoais, não.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2012 às 14:08)

ah ok ok


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Dez 2012 às 15:36)

Boas
Vai preparando já o RS


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2013 às 00:17)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Vai preparando já o RS



O RS vai ser aquele que construi para a Auriol, apenas lhe tenho andado a dar uns retoques e a pinta-lo novamente, os pratos estão excelentes!

Entretanto mandaram-me um mail a dizer que a PCE está esgotada, chegará daqui a 4 semanas...


----------



## CptRena (1 Jan 2013 às 00:42)

Geiras disse:


> Entretanto mandaram-me um mail a dizer que a PCE está esgotada, chegará daqui a 4 semanas...



Muita gente corrida a estações meteorológicas como prenda de natal este ano  Cada vez mais entusiastas deste "desporto".


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2013 às 00:44)

CptRena disse:


> Muita gente corrida a estações meteorológicas como prenda de natal este ano  Cada vez mais entusiastas deste "desporto".



É verdade! A comunidade de fascinados pela meteo está cada vez maior! Aqui na Quinta do Conde, em poucos meses e bem recentes, é que descobri que efectivamente existem 2 PCE'S e uma Davis! loool!


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2013 às 00:53)

Thomar disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Excelente notícia aqui para mim que estou em Cabanas bem pertinho da Quinta do Conde.
> 
> ...



Fique atento ao seguimento porque vou postando lá os dados daqui. Caso queira saber algum registo em particular pode-me mandar PM a perguntar ou até mesmo dar-me um contacto para comunicação mais fácil.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2013 às 01:13)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...uriol-weather-station-4173-31.html#post258264


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Jan 2013 às 09:11)

Geiras disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...uriol-weather-station-4173-31.html#post258264



Tenta ver se por muito mau tempo esses pratos não deixam passar alguma agua pelas laterais.
Sem esquecer que os RSs das marcas famosas, os sensores (temperatura, humidade e até o emissor) não teem contato directo pelas laterias o ar apenas circula na vertical, os pratos nesses casos é só para evitar contactos directos (radiação solar e afins) com o tubo


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2013 às 17:16)

filipe cunha disse:


> Tenta ver se por muito mau tempo esses pratos não deixam passar alguma agua pelas laterais.
> Sem esquecer que os RSs das marcas famosas, os sensores (temperatura, humidade e até o emissor) não teem contato directo pelas laterias o ar apenas circula na vertical, os pratos nesses casos é só para evitar contactos directos (radiação solar e afins) com o tubo



Os pratos estão separados por 1cm uns dos outros, penso que seja suficiente


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Jan 2013 às 21:47)

Boas
Só de pratos como se costuma por aqui "incentivar" vai no futuro estragar o emissor, que por acaso tambem tem os sensores de temperatura, humidade, antena DCF, pois por muito bons que sejam os pratos, a distancia entre eles, com o vento e chuva rápido estragam a peça...por isso fiz um de tubos e mais alguem tambem e estão satisfeitos.
Olhem este RS, acho que da davis...




Reparem que os 2 pratos do chapeu não são uns pratos quaisquers....


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2013 às 22:01)

Bom, de RS artesanais, mais facilmente se encontram esses de pratos do que de tubo. Evidentemente que tudo depende da forma dos pratos e de como estes estão colocados... Relativamente ao meu, construi-o em Janeiro de 2011 e ficou no telhado desde dia 17 do mesmo mês até há coisa de 1 semana, quando desmontei a Auriol. A estação nunca deixou de transmitir há excepção de 1 ou 2 vezes, cujo problema se resolveu com um simples reset. Sinceramente, nunca pensei que a Auriol durasse tanto tempo, embora o sensor de humidade tenha vindo a perder credibilidade ao longo do tempo, ainda assim, em dias de chuva persistente ou nevoeiro, facilmente atingia os 95%. Em suma, acredito que o meu RS seja eficaz e não vá dar problemas com a PCE, só vendo mesmo, até porque o seu interior foi adequado ao sensor da Auriol, ou seja não está tão aberto o que dificulta de certa forma a passagem de água.


----------



## Estação SP (1 Jan 2013 às 22:59)

Com o intervalo entre os pratos é de 1 cm nao entra água. Se quiseres mete um tubo por dentro dos pratos como eu fiz mas eu tenho um coller que funciona durante o dia (: Com o tubo por dentro dá mais certezas que não entra água lateralmente tens é de deixar o ultimo prato com furos para arejar e nao encostar o tubo até ao 1 prato. O que eu acho é que tens de aumentar o RS parece-me pequeno para a PCE

Cumprimentos


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2013 às 23:13)

Por enquanto vou deixar o RS assim e ver como se comporta com a PCE


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2013 às 17:57)

Boas

A estação chegou hoje mas... não há dados da velocidade do vento. Já tirei e meti as pilhas mais de quantas vezes, liguei e desliguei os sensores e nada.

Quanto à direção do vento, recebe.

Mandei email para eles a ver se me trocam a estação bah...


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

Boa noite!

A estação já está montada e em normal funcionamento. Em breve postarei fotos


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2013 às 13:32)

Boas

Aqui vão umas fotos da instalação da estação.






















A estação encontra-se a cerca de 9 metros de altitude.
RS artesanal, a cerca de 2 metros do telhado.

Quanto aos dados no WU, não estou a conseguir activar a estação, diz-me que a pass ou o ID estão incorrectos...


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2013 às 14:34)

Já está 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALS5


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2013 às 15:04)

Boa instalação, vamos ver se o pluviómetro não vai abanar com o vento.

De resto tudo bem .


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2013 às 15:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Boa instalação, vamos ver se o pluviómetro não vai abanar com o vento.
> 
> De resto tudo bem .



Até agora ainda não abanou, o mastro está bem fixo 

Obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Fev 2013 às 15:23)

Desde que não ponhas a chaminé a fumar
E as braçadeiras/união entre os 2 mastros estejam bem juntos, deve aguentar


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2013 às 15:24)

filipe cunha disse:


> Desde que não ponhas a chaminé a fumar
> E as braçadeiras/união entre os 2 mastros estejam bem juntos, deve aguentar



A chaminé não "fuma" há bastantes anos


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Fev 2013 às 15:26)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> A estação chegou hoje mas... não há dados da velocidade do vento. Já tirei e meti as pilhas mais de quantas vezes, liguei e desliguei os sensores e nada.
> 
> ...



E então porque não tinha velocidades de vento?


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2013 às 15:28)

filipe cunha disse:


> E então porque não tinha velocidades de vento?



Não sei, estava certamente avariado...defeito de fabrico, mandaram-me outro sensor de vento no dia a seguir


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 21:20)

Um ponto negativo a reportar da PCE até agora, é o facto de perder o sinal algumas vezes, o que já me aconteceu umas 4 vezes esta semana.

De resto, estou satisfeito com o desempenho da estação


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2013 às 20:29)

Boas

Hoje tive de fazer umas mudanças no RS e tive de tirar o sensor. Desliguei as fichas dos restantes sensores mas não tirei as pilhas. Isto deu-se entre as 17h e as 19h. Quando liguei novamente tudo, apaguei o histórico da consola e liguei-a ao pc. Para espanto meu, fiquei na mesma com os dados entre as 17h e as 19h 

Isso não devia ser "impossivel" ?


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Fev 2013 às 13:56)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> Hoje tive de fazer umas mudanças no RS e tive de tirar o sensor. Desliguei as fichas dos restantes sensores *mas não tirei as pilhas*. Isto deu-se entre as 17h e as 19h. Quando liguei novamente tudo, apaguei o histórico da consola e liguei-a ao pc. Para espanto meu, fiquei na mesma com os dados entre as 17h e as 19h
> 
> Isso não devia ser "impossivel" ?



Para o reset deveria ser feito mas na consola, antes de ligar ao PC


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2013 às 19:17)

filipe cunha disse:


> Para o reset deveria ser feito mas na consola, antes de ligar ao PC



Portanto tenho de tirar as pilhas da consola antes de ligar ao PC e perco os dados durante o tempo em que as fichas estiveram desligadas, certo?

Outra coisa, a discrepância do acumulado de precipitação entre a PCE e a Auriol é enorme! Presumo que o facto de o pluviometro da PCE estar mais alto e exposto ao vento, acumula menos precipitação. Quanto a isso o que poderei fazer para melhorar as leituras? É assim que devem ser medidas?


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 01:10)

Testei isso há pouco, e não deu resultado, aliás, apareceu-me na mesma o registo de dados enquanto a estação esteve desligada e ainda foi buscar dados sabe-se lá a onde... enquanto tinha uns 12ºC regista "15ºC, rate de 129mm..." etc.


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Fev 2013 às 09:19)

Não conheco essa estação, mas a minha oregon, só não conta historico se tirar as pilhas ao sensores.
Mesmo com a consola desligada, se o pluviometro contar, quando ligo a consola entra tudo de uma vez, e o rainrate dispara para valores absurdos.


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 09:46)

Pois, muito provavelmente com esta é a mesma coisa...


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 08:51)

Boas

Mais um problema de dados a registar, o anemometro deixou novamente de transmitir dados.

Reparei agora que foi praticamente no momento (30 minutos depois) de ter começado a chover.


----------



## CptRena (4 Mar 2013 às 10:39)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mais um problema de dados a registar, o anemometro deixou novamente de transmitir dados.
> 
> Reparei agora que foi praticamente no momento (30 minutos depois) de ter começado a chover.



Boas

Procura por verdete ou oxidação do cobre nos terminais RJ11.
A estação do EstaçãoSP teve esse problema, principalmente aqui perto do mar os ares salgados "corroem" tudo.

Se for esse o problema, limpas bem com uma escova e depois coloca vaselina ou outro produto que isole o metal do ar/humidade.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 10:57)

CptRena disse:


> Boas
> 
> Procura por verdete ou oxidação do cobre nos terminais RJ11.
> A estação do EstaçãoSP teve esse problema, principalmente aqui perto do mar os ares salgados "corroem" tudo.
> ...



Tem registado sempre 0km/h desde as 5h, à excepção de algumas vezes que registou 20km/h quando reiniciei a consola. Infelizmente ainda está a chover e não dá para ir ao telhado, a ver se quando acalmar lá vou, obrigado!


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2013 às 12:00)

Agora não recebe dados nenhuns 

Isto está bonito, está.


----------



## Geiras (13 Abr 2013 às 14:47)

Deixo aqui a instalação actual da estação, com alguns melhoramentos nomeadamente no Pluviómetro e no RS.


----------

